# The Bolton issue....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

Attached is an article about how Schiff and others contacted Bolton after the Senate said they would not allow witnesses about signing a sworn affidavit to bring to the Senate Trial. BOLTON REFUSED!!! So that should be a telling sign that it was all about publicity of his book. If he was forth right in what he was saying. He would have come forward and done the affidavit.

Also Nadler is talking about subpoenaing Bolton and what not. Schiff said there hasn't been much discussion or decision on that aspect yet.

Just some interesting tidbits about Bolton and that whole issue.

We will just have to see what happens coming up and around Election time. Will there all of a sudden be "bombshells" going back to Ukraine.... or will something new pop up?

I honestly hope that even if Trump doesn't get re-elected that the whole FISA issue comes to light and investigated. I hope how Schiff conducted his "investigation" gets looked at. I mean they can't let these things be political and not let witnesses testify or question asked by the opposite political party when you are investigating stuff. The investigations need to be non-partisan and to find the truth. :bop: This is why people distrust the government. :thumb:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

affidavit = evidence when charged with perjury.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> :beer:


Ditto here :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I honestly hope that even if Trump doesn't get re-elected that the whole FISA issue comes to light and investigated. I hope how Schiff conducted his "investigation" gets looked at. I mean they can't let these things be political and not let witnesses testify or question asked by the opposite political party when you are investigating stuff. The investigations need to be non-partisan and to find the truth. :bop: This is why people distrust the government. :thumb:


The whole impeachment process is skewed and while or forefathers did a great job on most things they neglected to take into effect politics and partisanship when they designed this process. Quite frankly this process is subject to which party is in power in the respective houses of the government, rules for the investigation and trial are established on a per case basis, is overseen by a judge that really has no power, and heard by a jury that that most likely has already predetermined how they will vote because a majority the testimony has been made public long before the trial. There is no possible way to conduct a FAIR trial under any of those circumstances... My thoughts are the impeachment investigation should be done and voted on by a random selection of 1/3 of the representatives in the house. The senate trial should be the same. Rules for both processes should be adopted by congress permanently into our constitution so they are the same for every impeachment. And the chief justice should be given the power to make rulings on evidence and witnesses. That's part of what we have judges for. It still won't work perfectly but at least it will be more consistent.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't give the judge power. Every liberal judge on the supreme court is an activist twisting or neglecting the constitution to fit their agenda.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > I honestly hope that even if Trump doesn't get re-elected that the whole FISA issue comes to light and investigated. I hope how Schiff conducted his "investigation" gets looked at. I mean they can't let these things be political and not let witnesses testify or question asked by the opposite political party when you are investigating stuff. The investigations need to be non-partisan and to find the truth. :bop: This is why people distrust the government. :thumb:
> 
> 
> The whole impeachment process is skewed and while or forefathers did a great job on most things they neglected to take into effect politics and partisanship when they designed this process. Quite frankly this process is subject to which party is in power in the respective houses of the government, rules for the investigation and trial are established on a per case basis, is overseen by a judge that really has no power, and heard by a jury that that most likely has already predetermined how they will vote because a majority the testimony has been made public long before the trial. There is no possible way to conduct a FAIR trial under any of those circumstances... My thoughts are the impeachment investigation should be done and voted on by a random selection of 1/3 of the representatives in the house. The senate trial should be the same. Rules for both processes should be adopted by congress permanently into our constitution so they are the same for every impeachment. And the chief justice should be given the power to make rulings on evidence and witnesses. That's part of what we have judges for. It still won't work perfectly but at least it will be more consistent.


I don't think our forefathers counted on politics becoming so distasteful that only the most idiotic, stupid or crooked would amount to almost 100 percent of the representation from both parties. Normal people no longer want to put themselves or their families through the bull**** now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

Agree with you on most parts.

But if Schiff's investigation he did in the house happened to surpress any evidence or "fact finding" efforts... he needs to be held accountable. Just like if it was reversed. People need to be held accountable for doing a bad job. For elected officials it is at the ballot box or even censure by the House.

Because look how the whole Mueller probe started.... it was by falsified FISA warrants and what not. So that whole political spectrum shouldn't have happened. People need to be held accountable for mistakes.


----------

